# Pre-made book cover list



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

...


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

It's a good idea for a thread.

One thing I noticed flicking through is that one image I really liked cropped up on 2 different sites as 2 very slightly different covers.  i wonder if this is common - lots of duplication - or the exception.

Thanks.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

nigel p bird said:


> It's a good idea for a thread.
> 
> One thing I noticed flicking through is that one image I really liked cropped up on 2 different sites as 2 very slightly different covers. i wonder if this is common - lots of duplication - or the exception.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, it happens sometimes that the same image is used by different designers.

Bethany - good list!
Here's a few more  

http://www.najlaqamberdesigns.com/premades.html
http://kalosysart.deviantart.com/gallery/36311301
http://covershotcreations.com/
http://www.coverd.wix.com/premadecovers
http://www.indieauthorservices.com/
http://www.bookcoversale.com


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

So. Many. Covers!


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

nigel p bird said:


> It's a good idea for a thread.
> 
> One thing I noticed flicking through is that one image I really liked cropped up on 2 different sites as 2 very slightly different covers. i wonder if this is common - lots of duplication - or the exception.
> 
> Thanks.


It definitely happens, but its hard to say how prevalent it is, honestly.

I know most cover designers peruse the same stock art sites as I do, for starters. Granted, there are millions of images on those sites, but assuming we're all using similar search terms, we're going to come across the same images. And while we all have different tastes, styles and aesthetics, a strong image is a strong image, and thus a number of cover designers will stockpile the same image. You don't run into this problem with custom covers as much, because in those cases our image searches are a lot more specific. Similarly, a custom cover is more likely to have extensive photomanipulation or be a composite of multiple images.

All that said, I can only speak for myself here, but I often avoid certain images I know have been or are likely to be used by other designers for precisely those reasons. All too often I'll find an image that would be perfect for a premade cover, and then I'll realize that another designer (usually humblenations, blast him ) has beat me to it, so I'll sigh dramatically and move on to another one. However, I simply don't have the time to keep track of all other designers' premade galleries as they add to them, so occasionally I put up a premade that uses the same images as another designer's without realizing it.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Anya said:


> Yes, it happens sometimes that the same image is used by different designers.
> 
> Bethany - good list!
> Here's a few more
> ...


Thanks! I've added them to the list. I know there are a couple more I had on my previous bookmarks that haven't been mentioned yet so I hope more people will post.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

A list like this (though longer) was made a few weeks ago:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,146731.0.html

I think most of the links you posted are already on there too. (not to be negative though, I honestly love looking through premade cover lists  )


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> A list like this (though longer) was made a few weeks ago:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,146731.0.html
> 
> I think most of the links you posted are already on there too. (not to be negative though, I honestly love looking through premade cover lists  )


Thanks I'll look through and see what I can find. 

I'm looking specifically for just pre-mades and not all cover designers do both pre-mades and custom work, so it will likely still be slightly different. Just want a list that I can look at when I want a quick cover.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

humblenations said:


> You've sort of got mine wrong ... it should be GoOnWrite.com not humblenations.com - because that's more my commissioned stuff.


Kay. Fixed it.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

The Cover Counts and Winter Heart Design are for commissions, not premade covers  I couldn't find any premades on their websites at all.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Great list, Bethany, thanks for putting it together.      My problem is, there are so many pretty and interesting covers, but they don't quite fit my stories.  But maybe one day a striking cover will inspire me.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

humblenations said:


> My name isn't Kay ... it's James.


 



Annette_g said:


> The Cover Counts and Winter Heart Design are for commissions, not premade covers  I couldn't find any premades on their websites at all.


Thanks for letting me know. It was really late and I'm simi-zombie at that point.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Bethany B. said:


> Thanks for letting me know. It was really late and I'm simi-zombie at that point.


Oh, I hear that, that's my state most days, LOL!


----------



## J Bridger (Jan 29, 2013)

www.rebeccaweaver.com

She takes commissions but doesn't do premades.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome list! I just launched my premade site, http://CoverBistro.com this morning. Super grateful if you could add it. Thanks!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

J Bridger said:


> www.rebeccaweaver.com
> 
> She takes commissions but doesn't do premades.


Hummm, did I have her listed? Not seeing it but I'll look later. 



jesrphoto said:


> Awesome list! I just launched my premade site, http://CoverBistro.com this morning. Super grateful if you could add it. Thanks!


Yup. I'll do it right now.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

New one added. http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

May I be included?

http://indie-spiredbookcovers.blogspot.com


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got a premise cover page... I'm on my phone and can't make the link clicky, but here it is:
http://quirkygurl.com/cover-art/


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Kwalker said:


> May I be included?
> 
> http://indie-spiredbookcovers.blogspot.com





Kpfowler said:


> I've got a premise cover page... I'm on my phone and can't make the link clicky, but here it is:
> http://quirkygurl.com/cover-art/


Got you both added. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I was actually able to recover the bookmarks on my old computer and have added 5 new sites that weren't listed. Thanks to everyone for helping to make such a great list.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

You know what would be awesome... is if this list was grouped by preferred genre or stye or price or anything. Something to make it more then just a wall of links.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> You know what would be awesome... is if this list was grouped by preferred genre or stye or price or anything. Something to make it more then just a wall of links.


It did occur to me but the problem is that a number of these aren't specific to just one genre or cost. If you'd like to organize them I'll update the list.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My pre-made gallery is here: http://pattyjansen.deviantart.com/gallery/38449443


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks to this forum I took the plunge and order a cover from



> http://indiebookcovers.blogspot.com/


Can not believe I am ordering someone else's art... but dang it she made the cover I was trying to make and had the nerve to put it up for sale, at a reasonable price too!


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't been active on the boards in the last few months, but I offer pre-mades as well. I'm actually getting ready to launch a new design for my site tomorrow, so this is some great timing.

You can see my pre-mades at: http://erinlark.com/design/

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Anjasa (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the list! I'll be doing some cover design soon after having a few requests, and am hoping to have it live next week


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

bump!


----------



## KalosysArt (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi!
We want to introduce our new portfolio of premade Bookcovers. We also do customizable Bookcovers and CD covers.
http://kalosys.wix.com/kalosysart

Thank you so much!!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Oooh, what a great list! Thanks for doing this, Bethany!


----------



## Catchy (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a very small selection, only 8 so far. Working on 4 more. I don't use stock photos: http://ebookcoverexpress.com/ready-made-book-covers.html


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> You know what would be awesome... is if this list was grouped by preferred genre or stye or price or anything. Something to make it more then just a wall of links.


If only, eh? And that's why I went ahead and created a section on novelscribe for service providers.

Link: http://www.novelscribe.com/service/find

You can filter by price, genre, rate-type (hour/letter/word/project) and even language. Service providers can also specify the genres they do and don't do, and upload a quick image of their business. I also plan to implement the uploading of sample covers/images and a quick contact form/PM messaging system.

I really wish folks would add their services (especially book cover designers/artists and editors). It's tough finding these folks, especially when helpful threads like these get hidden away super quick on an active forum like the WC.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

MsTee said:


> If only, eh? And that's why I went ahead and created a section on novelscribe for service providers.
> 
> Link: http://www.novelscribe.com/service/find
> 
> ...


I just joined!

On a side note, your icon almost always startles me.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm at Alchemy Book Covers -- and I now have my own domain site: http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!premade-covers/cfvg if you want to update. If not, there's a link from the old page. For the month of July, all premades are marked down to $25 - $45, with more than 100 to choose from.

Thanks! It's a great list.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I couldn't find Self Pub Book Covers on your list: http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/

They just started at the beginning of this year. They're trying to assure that their covers are actually unique by requiring people who use stock art to use more than on source image, and make each design unique. (Some of us are just doing original art.)

Camille


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

daringnovelist said:


> I couldn't find Self Pub Book Covers on your list: http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/ They just started at the beginning of this year. They're trying to assure that their covers are actually unique by requiring people who use stock art to use more than on source image, and make each design unique. (Some of us are just doing original art.)
> 
> Camille


Camille, thanks for posting that link. Customer service was good.

I was able to secure a fantastic cover for my next novel!


----------



## Tara Shuler (Apr 24, 2011)

Please add my store at: http://www.getabookcover.com/

All covers are $20 for launch!


----------



## customindiecovers (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello! My name is Deanna Dionne, I've been working as a graphic designer for seven years. Lately I have been focusing more on book cover design, and started a website, http://www.customindiecovers.com, where I also sell pre-made covers!

I also make custom covers, and if anybody needs any design tips, feel free to message me.

Thanks!!
-Deanna


----------



## customindiecovers (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you so much Bethany!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi I do create premade designs can you add my link?

http://coverdesign.fausgaitan.com/

thanks,


----------



## metnightowl (Aug 8, 2013)

Am I a bad person for using Fiverr for cover designs....?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe this thread should be pin/sticky/whateverthisforumcallsthatfeature ?


----------



## Tara Shuler (Apr 24, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> Got you both added.


Thank you so much!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a variety of premade covers on my site: http://cormarcovers.wix.com/cormar-covers

I would really appreciate if you added it to the list!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Would you please be able to add my site?

www.magicowldesign.weebly.com


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Bethany, thanks for adding my site. I appreciate it!


----------



## kklawiter (Jan 23, 2012)

I have another link to add. It's a group of around a dozen designers who got together to make a collective of premade covers. There is a website, but all the covers are in albums on a facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/CoverArtCollective

http://www.coverartcollective.com/


----------



## DebbieTCC (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Bethany,

Have just joined the boards and wondered if you could please add us to the list? We design for most genres.

If you'd like to take a look at the site first - here's a link:

www.thecovercollection.com

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## DebbieTCC (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for add Bethany   

They're mostly my cover designs. My daughter occasionally submits some of hers to the site as she's also a designer.


----------



## elusya (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd love to be added to this list as well! My store is http://elusyabookdesign.myshopify.com . I have both premade covers as well as custom illustrated covers. I'm an illustrator and designer that has worked on hollywood films for the last 10 years, most recently on life of pi.

My most recent illustrated cover: 









Thanks so much!
Dominika


----------



## elusya (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks so much Bethany    and thanks for the add!!
Dominika


----------



## Ava Glass (Feb 28, 2011)

Thebookcoverdesigner.com is now a marketplace with several artists, so maybe it should be moved to that section of the list.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm pinging this because I've been hunting for it for 10 minutes 

Cheers


----------



## Ltiry (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi there! I am a book cover designer that offers pre-made covers as well as custom covers. It would be greatly appreciated if you could add my website to your list....Thank you  http://lt-arts.weebly.com


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Just recently purchased 3 pre-mades from Laura Gordon: http://bookcovermachine.wordpress.com/

She does fantasy, SF, paranormal, steampunk...

And she also does custom work.


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting this list. After scouring every site you listed I found someone I liked and had a custom cover made for my first book! It will probably be updated tomorrow.

Thank you!


----------



## alidawinter (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting this list.  Wow, that's a lot to choose from!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks to whoever bumped this thread today...  i had looked for it last week and couldn't find it.    So now I've bookmarked it in anticipation of getting funds to buy me some rockin' covers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

Jena H said:


> Thanks to whoever bumped this thread today... i had looked for it last week and couldn't find it.  So now I've bookmarked it in anticipation of getting funds to buy me some rockin' covers.


That's my problem - no matter how many bumps I don't think I'll have the money for the sites I want.


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

Greg Strandberg said:


> That's my problem - no matter how many bumps I don't think I'll have the money for the sites I want.


I'm sure you've already priced sites that you're interested in, but I was pleasantly surprised that a custom cover didn't cost me much more than what I paid for the photo I used on my self-made cover. Maybe if you dig hard enough you'll find something in your budget.


----------



## ravis36 (Oct 9, 2013)

Good list, I appreciate the thoughtfulness!


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm currently working with British cover designer, Ryan Ashcroft, as he's putting together a custom cover for my non-fic book, but he has pre-made designs too

http://loveyourcovers.com/cover-packages/adopt-a-cover/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> So glad that so many people have found the list helpful. If anyone runs into a link that doesn't work, just let me know. I'm not on as often recently due to work but I do check in.


Bethany, _thanks so much_ for putting this together!!


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Bethany!

We have a premade book cover catalog in our website:

WWW.BEAUTeBOOK.COM

As a graphic designer, I advice authors to spend a little more in a custom book cover for their books. The covers in the catalog are nice, maybe you find something that fits your book, but when I work on a specific project, I can produce something more creative, because knowing the plot and the title of the book in advance I can play more with typography and I have more resources to nail the perfect cover...

Thanks for starting this thread!

All the best,

Maria


----------



## Kate Rothwell / Summer Devon (Jul 25, 2013)

just a thank you for an amazing list. I had no idea the world of pre-made covers had grown so much in the last couple of years!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Bethany,

Can you update my link? http://litteradesigns.storenvy.com/

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## FrinaArtDesign (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi , I'd like to be added to this list as well! 

I am digital artist and I create pre-made cook covers . 
All of them you may see there: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Frina-Art-Design/429835700407727 .

My most recent pre-made covers:






























Thanks a lot


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

Feel free to add my site to the list. Finally got the website up and running. 

www.aossipublishing.com/designs/


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Added a new one.


----------



## Mike_Author (Oct 19, 2013)

Does anyone know which ones specialize (or at least are familiar) with non-fiction covers?  Had a scan through most of the links and they tend to be more romance/thriller/fiction focused.
cheers


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's my Premade Galleries - all genres - romance, paranormal, fantasy, erotica, thriller, scifi, chick lit, LGBT, Young Adult, General Fiction:

http://ebookindiecovers.com/2014/05/24/premade-ebook-covers/

And my Portfolio:

http://ebookindiecovers.com/ebooksportfolio/

Thank you!
Melody


----------



## ctcovers (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi 

Would it be okay to add my link as well? I'm a cover artist and also the owner of CT Cover Creations. I make both custom and pre made covers. Here's my link for my pre made covers. www.ctcovercreations.com/pre-made.html

Thanks a lot!


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

My wife does covers now. She's been sick and bored, and needed something to do after she finished covers for my next two years' worth of releases.
http://graphicdesign.nicolaswilson.com/


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

When I'm not writing I like doing art. I made a pre-made cover gallery here:

http://pattyjansen.com/design/

Photography, 3D art and drawings


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Me! 

http://bookcoverartistry.blogspot.com


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Bethany,

We just added a premade ebook cover section to our portfolio.

You can check them out here if you would like to check them out to see if they are worthy for your list 

http://ebooklaunch.com/premade-ebook-covers/

Cheers


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just bumping this for those that don't know it is here....


----------



## cherrylane (May 10, 2014)

Is it possible to be added to the list, please?

My site is http://www.stunningbookcovers.com/ and I create both pre-made and custom covers.

Thank you!


----------



## NathanD (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Bethany,

Please. include me on your list


----------



## dmdaye (Jun 6, 2014)

Great list, I'd also recommend these guys http://www.jdandj.com/#/pre-made-covers/4583994599 too, they did a cover for me earlier this year and I was really happy with their work.
Thanks, D


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Here's my link:

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Arrington Flynn (May 17, 2014)

Not pre-made, but with current sales price of $99 for customs, worth considering.

Pro Book Covers


----------



## Rebecca Frank Art (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi all! I found this topic on my site's reference links (thanks for the mention, J. Bridger!), and wanted to add that while I definitely do still take custom cover requests by commission, I also have recently started creating pre-made covers: http://rebeccaweaver.com/coverdesign/ Hope it's okay to post!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Bethany

Sorry to bother but due to changes in my website the link you have in your list for me is not working - this is the new link to that page:

http://ebookindiecovers.com/premade-ebook-covers-2/

Thank you!
Melody


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Bethany, you are so generous.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sadly, Jason announced his retirement so you should probably remove

https://jason-gurley.squarespace.com/pre-made-covers/


----------



## creativeparamita (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Bethany, 
I create both premade and custom book covers. 
Please include my website to your list  
http://www.creativeparamita.com 
Thanks
Paramita


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Great list! Thanks for posting.


----------



## jaxspenser (Aug 17, 2014)

Seriously impressive list going... thank you. 

Quick question (and I've tried to skim through the thread to see if it was answered somewhere, but nada) ... is there a general difference in follow up work these cover designers will do from pre-made to custom? I'm assuming custom gets a little bit more support after a design is comleted, but what can I expect from both? I guess I'm worried with pre-made that once I'm out the proverbial door I'm on my own to take care of follow-up details. 

jax


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's a few that I don't think are on the list:

http://www.bookcovertemplates.com/

http://www.thecovercollection.com/

http://www.bookcoverbydesign.co.uk/pre-made-covers.html

http://bookcovers.beetiful.com/

http://ashsartanddesign.com/


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Many thanks! Bookmarked.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

jaxspenser said:


> Seriously impressive list going... thank you.
> 
> Quick question (and I've tried to skim through the thread to see if it was answered somewhere, but nada) ... is there a general difference in follow up work these cover designers will do from pre-made to custom? I'm assuming custom gets a little bit more support after a design is comleted, but what can I expect from both? I guess I'm worried with pre-made that once I'm out the proverbial door I'm on my own to take care of follow-up details.
> 
> jax


Both of the premades I used offered plenty of post sale support so to speak. I no longer use pre-mades, but I suspect that is normative for the industry.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

jaxspenser said:


> Seriously impressive list going... thank you.
> 
> Quick question (and I've tried to skim through the thread to see if it was answered somewhere, but nada) ... is there a general difference in follow up work these cover designers will do from pre-made to custom? I'm assuming custom gets a little bit more support after a design is comleted, but what can I expect from both? I guess I'm worried with pre-made that once I'm out the proverbial door I'm on my own to take care of follow-up details.
> 
> jax


It depends on the designer, but seriously, what sort of follow-up are you thinking of? Basically with a premade you see what you are getting and, if necessary, ask for minor changes and you are done. There shouldn't be any interaction beyond that, as covers don't spoil or get damaged in shipping very often.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Bethany, when you have a chance, can you take Indie Author Services off your list? Due to time constraints, I'm no longer offering pre-made covers. Thanks!


----------



## R. H. Books (Aug 2, 2014)

Bethany, could I please be added to the list?
I do pre-mades and custom designs.

Here's my page: roxyhartwell.tumblr.com

Thank you!


----------



## NathanD (Apr 13, 2014)

I did another Kindle Cover Templates Package 30 + 40(upgrade) 70 Templates all in all, plus Create Space Version

http://kindlecoverpro.com/V3/


----------



## JamieW (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Bethany,

Great list - thank you!

Please add my link: http://ebookcoversthatsell.com/

I do custom and premades. My premades suit authors who want something approaching a custom look, but easier on the budget.

Jamie Winchester


----------



## morganblack (Jan 26, 2014)

I would love if you could include me as well.
Not as big as many on there but I run a lot of sales.

www.coverupcovers.wordpress.com 

Thanks!


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Bethany,

Can you add me too, please?  I make custom and premade book covers http://www.acapellawebdesign.com Thanks! - Jennifer


----------



## davisac1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Could you please add me to the list? I have a selection of premades and also do custom work: https://amandacdavis.wordpress.com/book-cover-designs/


----------



## Cheyanne (Jan 9, 2013)

Could you please add my new Etsy store? I'll have more covers up soon! Thank you!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/336LoveBooks?section_id=16718350&ref=shopsection_leftnav_3


----------



## Mallory_Rock (Sep 13, 2013)

I offer pre made covers. Here is the link to the premades on my website.  Thanks

http://www.malloryrock.com/premades.html


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a few premade covers listed on my blog in various genres: http://bookcover-designs.blogspot.com/

Each cover is only $59.99

_ Ready within 48 hours _


----------



## designmeahuman (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone! Just a little update on my premade covers. I now only use photos by photographers I know online and not from stock sites. Check it out! http://www.najlaqamberdesigns.com/premades.html


----------



## 88417 (Dec 31, 2015)

Just found this thread today... can I be added to the list? I offer premade and custom book cover designs, editing services, ebook coversion, and soon-to-be added marketing materials. New website is open! Come check it out, we're adding new stuff all the time!

AceBookCovers.com


----------



## NathanD (Apr 13, 2014)

Free Kindle book cover templates in PSD editable files

www.Bookcovermall.com


----------



## bukovero (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, I just wanted to share a link to the website with my premade covers - Bukovero Premade Covers

They are a little different than typical premade covers, but maybe they will be just exactly what you are looking for  I'm often adding new covers, so come and see what is available


----------



## cherrylane (May 10, 2014)

I have many premade covers, starting at 20$. You can see them in the home page:

http://www.stunningbookcovers.com/

Here is my custom covers portfolio

http://www.stunningbookcovers.com/portfolio/

Orders made in July by Kboards members will benefit of a 10% discount on Premium Premade Covers and Custom Covers. Use KBOARDJULY16 coupon when contacting me


----------



## Nils Morten (May 3, 2018)

I remember a thread like this a few months ago. I would suggest you guys to have a look at www.bookcoverzone.com - there are many services out there but very few really professional ones and I am positive, this one is one of them. I work as a freelance editor and agent and have come to depend on these guys a lot lately.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

I think the original list has disappeared because the first post in the thread has been deleted...I don't see any list?

If anyone draws up a new one please add me again:

https://bookcoverscre8tive.com/


----------

